# Assassin Snail sexing



## Petah

how do you sex a snail? 

I want to get some assassin snails to fix my pond/bladder snail issue.
I heard you can get one gender to prevent breeding.


----------



## katienaha

I don't believe you can tell the difference between the 2 genders. 
Assassin snails do not breed quickly nor do they grow quickly. 
I have ONE assassin snail in my 55g that was overrun with snails, and it has cut the population in half in the last 2 months. You should be ok getting a couple. If they breed... sell them off cheap.


----------



## TomC

Petah said:


> how do you sex a snail?
> 
> I want to get some assassin snails to fix my pond/bladder snail issue.
> I heard you can get one gender to prevent breeding.


 Over breeding is not a problem with assassins. They reproduce slowly, which means they are easy to sell.


----------



## VinnyD

i had pond snails issues too...added a few assassins to control the population. dun think they breed as fast as the other snails...that and maybe their tankmates made a meal outta the eggs/babies. maybe PM Mykiss(patrick) of Canadian aquatics for some.


----------



## stingraylord

LOL! Just put in 4 like I did and you will have hundreds!!


----------



## Petah

you put in 4 assassin snails and now you have hundreds?


----------



## VinnyD

stingraylord said:


> LOL! Just put in 4 like I did and you will have hundreds!!


wow...your assassin snails must love your tank and each other a lot..cuz the ones i have dun breed like yours...are you sure u have assassins snails and not pond snails/malaysian trumpet snails/ramhorn snails?.....


----------



## Ursus sapien

in a community tank the eggs tend to get picked off, reducing the number of offspring.


----------



## Mykiss

Well, the ones that I sell are both in my high pH and neutral pH tanks and they breed well in both. However, sexing them is difficult and it's better to have a small group of them to increase the odds of getting mixed sexes.

In the high pH tank I only have shrimps and other snails in the tank and they breed steadily. I'd say a few new snails every few weeks. Unlike ramhorn and pond snails, they lay eggs one at a time and produce/grow a lot slower. In my neutral pH tank, I've got lots of other fish in there as as Ursus sapien says, they don't last long as the babies get picked off.
________
CYBERVIRGIN


----------



## Mykiss

I forgot to mention, the reason I can tell they breed well in the neutral pH tank is cause I sell lots of egg packets on plants and corners of the tanks but very few babies survive to grow to adult size
________
married woman Cams


----------



## EDGE

The horizontal monster before the eggs. best way to sex the snail. one of them is female. You can be the judge.


----------



## VinnyD

haha well i guess the amanos picked the eggs off haha


----------



## Homahfan

EDGE said:


> The horizontal monster before the eggs. best way to sex the snail. one of them is female. You can be the judge.


 ... excellent! I enjoyed that laugh!!!


----------

